# (il) y a / y'a / ya



## Punky Zoé

Bonjour forum

Ce titre un peu abscons est simplement la traduction d'une question qui s'est posée, il y a (y a ou y'a ...) quelques temps et qui a été à l'origine d'une dispute inter-gérationnelle  : lorsqu'on abrège dans le langage familier l'expression "il y a" et que de surcroît on le fait par écrit (je sais, je sais, c'est un acte d'une totale inconscience ), doit-on l'écrire "*y a*" ou "*y'a*" ?

ex: "y a des questions stupides" ou bien "y'a des questions stupides" ?

Oserais-je appeler Boris Vian à la rescousse ? " Y a quéqu'chos' qui cloch' là-d'dans", (j'y retourne immédiat'ment ).

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.


----------



## geve

Punky Zoé said:


> doit-on l'écrire "*y a*" ou "*y'a*" ?


J'arrive à point nommé pour constater que tu oublies une option - celle pour laquelle j'optais jusqu'à récemment. C'est vrai, *ya* pas de raison de ne pas coller les deux lettres puisqu'on les prononce conjointement ! 

Mais depuis une certaine discussion, j'ai adopté avec bonheur et naturel la solution de l'apostrophe. Je trouve ça joli.

Désolée.


----------



## Maître Capello

L'apostrophe n'existe en français que pour marquer l'élision. Or point de lettre élidée entre le _y_ et le _a…_ Par contre le _il_ est élidé, lui. J'écrirais donc _'Y a pas d'question stupide… 'Y a qu'des réponses idiotes !_


----------



## Ploupinet

Ben moi y'a pas d'problème : j'écris avec l'apostrophe, comme Gève je trouve ça beaucoup plus joli !


----------



## Berlingue

Oui mais est-ce que la prononciation n'y compte pour rien?

Ici, on dit littéralement _y'a _(ou ya, qui pour moi a la même prononciation). On ne dit pas Y - a. Alors quand je le lis écrit comme ça, ça me parait mal, parce que ça ne 'sonne' pas bien dans ma tête. Y'a des fois où j'aime bien l'apostrophe, ça me donne comme un petit pas léger, et puis d'autres où ya rien à faire, j'ai besoin d'un ya qui se tient....mais jamais y aura pas de connection, pour moi...


----------



## Francois114

Quitte à paraître opportuniste j'dois dire que j'trouve final'ment qu' y a (qu'y'a) (qu'ya) pas d'quoi s'battre pour si peu...
François


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Y'a pas à dire, on n'parlera jamais assez d'la valeur esthétique d'une graphie !


----------



## geve

Berlingue said:


> Ici, on dit littéralement _y'a _(ou ya, qui pour moi a la même prononciation). On ne dit pas Y - a. Alors quand je le lis écrit comme ça, ça me parait mal, parce que ça ne 'sonne' pas bien dans ma tête. Y'a des fois où j'aime bien l'apostrophe, ça me donne comme un petit pas léger, et puis d'autres où ya rien à faire, j'ai besoin d'un ya qui se tient....mais jamais y aura pas de connection, pour moi...


Tout à fait d'accord !


Maître Capello said:


> Or point de lettre élidée entre le _y_ et le _a…_


C'est l'espace qu'on élide.


----------



## Maître Capello

Berlingue said:


> Ici, on dit littéralement _y'a _(ou ya, qui pour moi a la même prononciation). On ne dit pas Y - a.


Ce n'est pas un argument parce que je prononce le plus souvent _il y a_ en deux syllabes, donc [il.ja] plutôt que [il.i.a].



geve said:


> C'est l'espace qu'on élide.


 On ne me l'avait jamais faite, celle-là !


----------



## Calamitintin

Je préfère avec l'apostrophe aussi... Parce que ça compense la barre du y en bas !


----------



## itka

Mais quoi-qui-n'y a, les amis ? On se bagarre pour une apostrophe et un espace... ou un apostrophe et une espace...enfin pour l'apostrophe et l'espace... ... ça ne vaut pas la peine, voyons !

Moi, je vous ai dit depuis longtemps que je ne connais que "y a" pour la même raison que MC : rien à élider... l'espace... élider l'espace... ...ça c'est pour les annales ! Enfin, si vous voulez, élidons, élidons donc et écrivons avec MC :* 'y a *ou alors, on peut aussi débattre longuement de*  l'y a...*


----------



## geve

Ah-ha ! 






Sans partir dans un débat sur la nature discutable du cliché utilisé, force est de constater que cette phrase _Y'a bon Banania_ fait partie du patrimoine publicitaire français... Imaginez seulement le nombre de petits français qui petit-déjeunèrent devant l'apostrophe du cacao de cette marque !


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

geve said:


> [...] Imaginez seulement le nombre de petits français qui petit-déjeunèrent devant l'apostrophe du cacao de cette marque !


 Oui ! Ça a marqué l'imaginaire de millions d'enfants, et peut-être même le mien !

Et que penser de l'émission Y'a pas photo, dont le sérieux linguistique est garanti par la réputation indiscutable de la chaîne qui la diffusait et de celle de ses présentateurs...


----------



## Punky Zoé

Pour résumer, pour autant que ce soit possible, l'apostrophe, non justifiée grammaticalement, aurait pour office de donner une indication sur la prononciation de la formule (ça doit avoir un nom en linguistique le fait de prononcer *ya  *et pas *y  a *(i-a), non ?).


----------



## geve

Moi je crois surtout que l'usage de l'apostrophe est souple quand celle-ci a pour fonction de reproduire des sons du registre familier... 

Un autre exemple : _Oh mais l'a tout mangé sa purée, gentil bébé guili-guili._ 
*L'a* remplace ici *Il a*. C'est le I qui disparaît, pourtant l'apostrophe est placée après le L...

Et sinon, comment écrivez-vous _Y'en a marre ? Y en a marre ? Yen a marre ?_ ...



itka said:


> l'espace... élider l'espace... ...ça c'est pour les annales !


Oui, j'étais pas peu fière de moi sur ce coup-là.


----------



## geve

Je viens de penser que l'apostrophe a un autre avantage par rapport à simplement lier les deux lettres ("ya") : c'est que ça marche aux autres temps, aussi. _Y'avait, Y'aura, Y'aurait_...


----------



## itka

J'ai trouvé une piste d'explication de cette apostrophe intempestive.
 Si on part de l'idée que "il" en langage parlé devient "y", dans "il y a" on devrait avoir : "y y a". Deux "y" successifs ne sont pas admis par la langue (qui en admet bien d'autres, pourtant ! ) et notre expression devient : "y'a" où l'apostrophe remplace un des deux "y" ! 
CQFD ! J'ai vraiment l'impression de sortir d'une épreuve de maths !

Désormais, j'écrirai : "Y'a pas de quoi en faire un fromage !"


----------



## haoyuep

Ya a un peu de l'aire Russe (ou Яusse).


----------



## Francois114

itka said:


> J'ai trouvé une piste d'explication de cette apostrophe intempestive.
> Si on part de l'idée que "il" en langage parlé devient "y", dans "il y a" on devrait avoir : "y y a". Deux "y" successifs ne sont pas admis par la langue (qui en admet bien d'autres, pourtant ! ) et notre expression devient : "y'a" où l'apostrophe remplace un des deux "y" !
> CQFD ! J'ai vraiment l'impression de sortir d'une épreuve de maths !
> 
> Désormais, j'écrirai : "Y'a pas de quoi en faire un fromage !"


Cette analyse me plaît, itka. Et dorénavant, suivant ton exemple, je n'écrirai plus que "Y'a d'la joie, bonjour bonjour les hirondelles, Y'a d'la joie !"
François


----------



## geve

Mais oui ! Bien vu ! Belle démonstration !!
Deux convertis de plus, donc... Je ne suis pas sûre que PZ soit très contente de la façon dont son fil a tourné.


----------



## Maître Capello

Francois114 said:


> Cette analyse me plaît, itka.



Bof… Pour moi, _ya / y'a / 'y a / y a_ est un raccourci pour _il y a_ par l'intermédiaire de _'l y a / l'y a_. En d'autres termes, le _y_ ne remplace à mon sens pas seulement _il_ : il remplace à la fois _il_ et _y_.


----------



## Punky Zoé

geve said:


> Je ne suis pas sûre que PZ soit très contente de la façon dont son fil a tourné.


Et pourquoi donc, y'a, ya y a pas de raison ! Les hypothèses sont intéressantes, mais la graphie de "y'a" me gêne, on dirait qu'il manque quelque chose entre y et a, alors qu'il ne manque rien ...


----------



## Maître Capello

Ce n'est pas moi qui vais te contredire !  Mais Geve dirait qu'il manque une espace…


----------



## moe0204

Il n'y a effectivement aucune raison d'écrire "y'a", mais c'est ainsi que l'usage procède. Certes l'apostrophe n'élide aucune lettre, et n'a pas plus de raison d'être que le _z_ de l'expression "entre quatre-z-yeux", mais lorsqu'on transcrit les erreurs de l'oral à l'écrit, il n'y a plus alors aucune raison de respecter les règles, déjà enfreintes, de l'écrit.


----------



## Maître Capello

Je ne suis pas d'accord… Le _z_ de _entre quatre *z*'yeux/quatre-*z*-yeux_ se justifie pleinement pour l'*euphonie* alors que l'apostrophe ne transcrit aucun son !


----------



## geve

Mais si ! Le son de l'absence d'espace !! 

Blague à part, pour prendre un autre z-apostrophe : _Z'ont qu'à rentrer chez eux si y sont pas contents._ Ici le *Z'* transcrit la liaison entre *ils* et *ont*, alors même que *ils* a disparu...


----------



## moe0204

Maître Capello said:


> Je ne suis pas d'accord… Le _z_ de _entre quatre *z*'yeux/quatre-*z*-yeux_ se justifie pleinement pour l'*euphonie* alors que l'apostrophe ne transcrit aucun son !



Pas d'accord à mon tour !
Le _z_ ne se justifie pas pleinement pour l'euphonie. En français correct, à l'écrit, on ne met jamais de _z_ par euphonie :
_Manges-en !_ (et non : _Mange-z-en !_)
Le _z _est donc bien un abus de l'oral transcrit dans la langue écrite, au même titre que "y'a"...


----------



## Maître Capello

Toujours pas d'accord !  (Mais je respecte ton opinion… )

Ce que je voulais dire, c'est qu'avec le _z_ (ou le _s_), on transcrit un *son* ; sans cette lettre supplémentaire, on ne peut pas transcrire correctement l'oral et donc le lire de façon adéquate. Au contraire, l'apostrophe n'est pas du tout nécessaire pour transcrire [ja]…


----------



## ArsènePlus

Autre petite question, dans la série de celles qui me posent souvent problème à l'écrit : doit-on écrire "Y'a pas de problème", ou "y a pas de problème"?
Je sais qu'en réalité, la question ne devrait même pas se poser pour deux raisons : l'apostrophe sort du chapeau; et je devrais mettre de toute manière un sujet mais bon... 
Merci!


----------



## primokorn

Il faut mettre l'apostrophe : Y'A


----------



## ArsènePlus

merci, mais je ne comprends toujours pas d'où vient l'apostrophe... puisqu'il n'y en a pas dans "il y a"... Avez-vous une explication? ça me paraît très arbitraire, très "logique à l'oral"... Merci!


----------



## primokorn

Disons que c'est le français qui veut ça.
Y'A étant une abréviation, l'utilisation de l'apostrophe en découle.


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonjour

Très bonne question ArsènePlus, je l'ai déjà posée sur le forum  !

(et la question n'est toujours pas tranchée . Il semble que les plus jeunes aiment beaucoup l'apostrophe, mais pour l'élision de quoi ? On ne sait toujours pas ).


----------



## tilt

Dans la mesure où on à affaire à une formulation spécifiquement orale, je dirais qu'il n'y a pas de graphie à préférer à une autre.


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonjour Tilt ! 

Plus si orale que ça l'expression, elle est aujourd'hui fréquemment présente dans les SMS et sur l'internet, notamment dans les forums ! En l'absence de graphie préexistante, sauf peut-être celles de l'argot ou des textes de chansons, toutes les formes sont possibles.

La question pourrait être de savoir si l'une est préférable à l'autre compte tenu des règles grammaticales, notamment de celle qui régit l'élision.


----------



## tilt

Salut PeeZee.
Dans ce cas, je me rangerais à l'avis de Me Capello, à savoir écrire _'y _a, puisque le mot élidé précède le _y_.


----------



## Xence

On peut aussi avancer l'hypothèse de l'hypercorrection:


> Dans certains cas, l’emploi de l’apostrophe est erroné bien qu’entré dans l’usage au début du XXe siècle par hypercorrection. Il n’y a aucune élision dans _prud’homme_ (_prud, anciennement_ prod_, c’est-à-dire_ preux_, + homme_) ou _grand’rue_ (_grand_, forme de féminin en ancien français écrite normalement _grant_, + _rue_). Aujourd’hui, dans ce cas, on écrirait plutôt _prudhomme_, _grand rue_ ou _grand-rue_. En revanche, si _grand’mère_, a été employé jusqu’au début du XXe siècle, on n’est jamais allé jusqu’à écrire _mère grand’_ ou _Rochefort’_.


 
À signaler, tout de même, quelques usages de l'apostrophe, en français, autres que l'élision.


> Si les usages autres que l’élision sont considérés comme fautifs, on observe cependant de façon anecdotique d’autres usages.
> 
> Il subsiste de façon archaïque, avec la fonction d’un trait d’union, dans des termes comme grand’mère ou grand’chose en l’absence d’élision. Selon _Le bon usage_ de Maurice Grevisse, l’apostrophe peut aussi être utilisée comme guillemet, en poésie.
> On la trouvait dans la typographie française XVIIe - fin XVIIIe siècle fin pour remplacer un accent grave en la plaçant après un E majuscule : *E'* est équivalent à *È* .
> Source


----------



## charlybou

Comme je suis de l'école sans apostrophe dans « y a », je me permets de faire remarquer que les tenants du « y'a » n'écriraient sans doute jamais «Y avait» ou «Y aura». D'autre part si l'apostrophe se justifie dans «y a», pourquoi n'écrit-on pas « *Y'a*-t-il un médecin dans la salle? » mais bien « *Y a*-t-il...? »? 
Alors...?


----------



## Berlingue

Bon.

Pour moi l'apostrophe n'a rien avoir avec la forme correcte de la chose, et tout avoir avec l'aspect phonétique. Parce que quoi qu'en disent certains, un espace, ça s'entend! Et une apostrophe aussi!

Par exemple: 

*Y'a d'la joie*, ça sautille, ça se mérite un petit saut apostrophique. Pensez à un staccato de la langue. Selon moi, ça sonne moitié 'i' moitié 'i-a'. Une liaison, pas une note en soi mais deux reliées.
*Ya rien à y faire!*, c'est fort, ça se doit d'être solide et sérieux. Pas de sautillement, plutôt un YA soutenu et bon, puisqu'on est sur la musique, bémol. Une seule note.
*Y a-t-il un médecin dans la salle?*, je sais pas pour vous, mais je le prononce ''I a t'il''. Dans ce cas, ce n'est pas un YA, c'est un Y-A. Musicalement, pas de liaison.

Faut savoir quel mouvement on joue, quoi, pour moi ils ont tous leur fonction...


----------



## charlybou

[…]
Votre intervention est amusante mais visiblement pas très sérieuse!
Si je résume votre point de vue :
Parfois «y a», parfois «y'a» et pourquoi pas «ya»....!!
Et si je comprends bien... on devrait écrire « Y'a d'la joie » mais « Y a-t-il de la joie?».
Allons, sérieusement, honnêtement, croyez-vous vraiment que ça tient debout votre raisonnement? «...quoi qu'en disent certains, un espace, ça s'entend! Et une apostrophe aussi!»

Vous entendez l'apostrophe, vous, quand je dis «l'un et l'autre»? Alors que si je dis «lun et lautre», là vous ne l'entendez pas?
Et l'espace entre _je_ et _vais_ dans «je vais» vous l'entendez??

À bout d'argument, on invoque un peu n'importe quoi... un staccato, un sautillement... pourquoi pas l'humeur du moment, tout simplement?
Amicalement, bien entendu.


----------



## Berlingue

Alors quoi, pour 'faire sérieux' je dois absolument me ranger d'un côté ou de l'autre de l'argument? J'ai trouvé des arguments solides des deux côtés, et personnellement j'entends continuer à utiliser l'apostrophe ou la liaison selon...mon humeur du moment 

Je suis tout à fait sérieuse en ce qui a trait au côté phonétique de la chose. Bien que YA et Y'A aient habituellement le même son, ils n'ont pas le même accent. De là j'imagine mon besoin de transcrire ces sons de façons différentes à l'écrit.



charlybou said:


> Allons, sérieusement, honnêtement, croyez-vous vraiment que ça tient debout votre raisonnement? «...quoi qu'en disent certains, un espace, ça s'entend! Et une apostrophe aussi!»
> 
> Vous entendez l'apostrophe, vous, quand je dis «l'un et l'autre»? Alors que si je dis «lun et lautre», là vous ne l'entendez pas?
> Et l'espace entre _je_ et _vais_ dans «je vais» vous l'entendez??




Ah oui, j'entends l'apostrophe et l'espace. Pensez-y bien et répétez-les. Peut-être que je les entends parce que je sais qu'ils se doivent d'y être, mais c'est du pareil au même. Je ne mets pas l'accent au même endroit et je n'y mets pas la même intonation. M'enfin je suis peut-être bizarre....s'il n'y avait pas de différence, à quoi bon utiliser les espaces et la ponctuation? Pour moi une virgule donne une pause, une apostrophe un staccato.

Et puis - et corrigez moi si je dis des bêtises - je crois que de toute façon ce genre d'expression s'utilise, s'écrit et se prononce différemment selon les régions, cultures et générations, alors y a-t-il vraiment UNE seule façon de la rendre correctement?

Tout également amicalement, bien sûr


----------



## IMANAKBARI

Bonjour à tous

J'utilise souvent "Y a" à la place de dire "Il y a" je voudrais savoir si je me trompe ?!
Pourrais-je toujours l'employer au lieu de "Il y a" ?
Même en écriture je fais pareil.

Cordialement 
Iman


----------



## xmarabout

_Y a_ n'est pas correct. C'est un raccourci que l'on entend souvent (oral) mais qu'on n'écrit pas (sauf si on simule l'oral dans un dialogue par exemple).


----------



## IMANAKBARI

Une grande leçon pour moi !
merci beaucoup Xmarabout!
Je l'entendais souvent par les français dans les films ! je pensais que je pouvais l'employer même en écriture.

Bonne journée


----------



## Marc81

xmarabout said:


> _Y a_ n'est pas correct.


Attention tout de même de ne pas croire que le tour _y a_ est toujours fautif. Il est parfaitement correct dans les formes interrogatives : _Y a-t-il quelqu'un ici ?_


----------



## olivier68

dontcallmeshirley said:


> [Je ne comprends pas la construction suivante :]
> Si y a que ça pour pouvoir réviser en paix, alors tiens, en voilà un de sourire !


"Si y a que ça" (très familier) => "Si il n'y a que ça" => "S'il n'y a que ça" (formulation correcte).


----------



## Bezoard

Oui, "il y a " et même "il n'y a" se réduisent généralement, à l'oral, en "ya" (souvent écrit "y a".
Il y a du monde => ya du monde.
Il n'y a plus personne =  ya pu personne.
Voir aussi :
FR: Y en a [sic] / Il y en a


----------



## olivier68

autres exemples de la même veine : _Ya quelqu'un ?_ _Ya quoi à manger ? Ya pu rien à boire !!!_
Et l'exemple ultime :_ Ya qu'à, faut qu'on _(j'avoue n'être ici pas certain de l'orthographe à retenir).


----------



## jekoh

Y a pas vraiment de raison de fusionner le « y » et le « a » en un seul mot.


----------



## olivier68

Oui, je suis d'accord. C'est juste une facilité d'écriture permettant de rendre compte, simplement, de la synérèse utilisée à l'oral.


----------



## Bezoard

Si, il y a une raison de fusionner pour ne pas laisser croire que le "y" qui reste est le même que le "y" de la phrase régulière. En vérité, ce son "i" vient plutôt de "il".


----------



## jekoh

Il vient des deux à la fois. 

Quant à la synérèse, elle se produit aussi dans "il y a".


----------



## Bezoard

Il n'y a pas ellipse du "i" initial qui est l'attaque de la phrase. C'est donc bien celui de "il". Du reste, c'est le même qu'on trouve dans "i va bien ?".
Le son "i" de "y" disparaît ou se fond dans le premier son "i".
C'est du reste un détail qui n'intéresse pas forcément le lecteur.


----------



## Maître Capello

Je suis d'accord avec Jekoh : le son /i/ résultant vient de la fusion du _i_ de _il_ et du pronom _y_. Autrement dit, il vient des deux.

Par ailleurs, s'il fallait absolument n'en choisir qu'un seul, ce serait plutôt celui du pronom _y_ étant donné que le seul son qui est en fait supprimé est le /l/ de _il_.

_s'il y a_ /sil.ja/ → _si y a_ /si.ja/



Bezoard said:


> Il n'y a pas ellipse du "i" initial qui est l'attaque de la phrase.


Ellipse ou élision ? L'élision du _i_ de _si_ n'a quoi qu'il en soit plus lieu d'être étant donné que _si_ ne s'élide que devant _il_ et _ils_ en français.


----------



## Bezoard

Je parlais de "il y a", comme dans mon message 47, pas de "s'il y a".


----------



## Maître Capello

D'accord, mais cela ne change rien par rapport à mon premier commentaire : pour moi comme apparemment pour Jekoh, _il y a_ /il.ja/ → _y a_ /ja/ où ce /j/ est la fusion du _i_ de _il_ et du pronom _y_…


----------



## Bezoard

Ça change par rapport à l'élision !
Pour moi : i(l) (y) a => i a


----------



## Maître Capello

C'est une interprétation possible, mais ce n'est pas la seule étant donné que l'on pourrait tout aussi bien dire que l'élision se fasse ainsi : _(il) y a → y a_. Pour quelle raison serait-ce nécessairement le pronom _y_ qui disparaîtrait avec le _l_ plutôt que tout le pronom _il_ ? Je pense pour ma part qu'il est impossible de trancher parce que justement le _i_ et le _y_ ont fusionné en un seul son.


----------



## Bezoard

Il est naturellement impossible ou très conjectural de vouloir trancher mais il me paraît inhabituel d'avoir une ellipse totale du pronom d'attaque 'il'.


----------



## atcheque

Bezoard said:


> il me paraît inhabituel d'avoir une ellipse totale du pronom d'attaque 'il'.


_*Faut* pas chercher à comprendre_  
_Faut pas rêver. Fallait pas l'inviter ...  Suffit d´y penser ... __Arrive__ ce qui devait arriver ... Reste à conclure ..._
Verbes impersonnels : les différentes catégories (B1)


----------



## jekoh

Ou encore une tournure proche de _il y a_ : _Va y avoir [qqch]..._


----------



## Bezoard

Bien sûr,  j'ai tendu des verges pour me faire fouetter. Je pensais à des phrases où 'il' n'est pas le pronom impersonnel. Vous avez raison.


----------



## Swatters

Oui, l'existence de "va y avoir" montre bien que ce n'est pas une contraction du tout, mais une rétention de la grammaire ancienne qui permettait l'absence du pronom. De plus, si c'était une contraction, on s'attendrait à rencontrer un phénomène similaire avec d'autres verbes, mais à connaissance on ne rencontre des prononciation de il en /j/ qu'au Canada.



> Y a pas vraiment de raison de fusionner le « y » et le « a » en un seul mot.



Je trouve l'orthographe en un mot est utile pour marquer la prononciation inhabituelle du pronom y par contre. Je fais toujours la diérèse avec (il y a une maison dans le sens d'il a là une maison est obligatoirement /i.li.a/, never /i.lja/), sauf dans le y avoir existentiel. Du coup, j'interprète immédiatement "y a" comme étant deux syllabes, contrairement à "ya" qui est clairement /ja/.


----------



## Maître Capello

L'orthographe soudée _ya_ n'a aucun sens, tant du point de vue sémantique que du point de vue syntaxique. À d'autres temps que le présent on ne l'écrirait d'ailleurs jamais en un seul mot : _yavait, yaura, yaurait_, etc.  On a le plus souvent recours à une apostrophe, soit juste devant _y_ soit entre _y_ et _a_, la seconde solution étant beaucoup plus fréquente, mais aussi plus discutable syntaxiquement :

_'y a, 'y avait, 'y aura, 'y aurait
y'a, y'avait, y'aura, y'aurait
_


----------



## jekoh

La prononciation de "y" en /j/ est tout à fait habituelle, il n'est pas utile de la signaler. Comme dit au message #38, on écrit _Y a-t-il_... sans apostrophe et la prononciation la plus courante est bien /ja/.


----------



## Terio

Swatters said:


> Oui, l'existence de "va y avoir" montre bien que ce n'est pas une contraction du tout, mais une rétention de la grammaire ancienne qui permettait l'absence du pronom. De plus, si c'était une contraction, on s'attendrait à rencontrer un phénomène similaire avec d'autres verbes, mais à connaissance on ne rencontre des prononciation de il en /j/ qu'au Canada.



Vraiment ? Ne trouve-t-on pas, France, des prononciations comme : i' ouvre (prononcé juvr) pour il ouvre. Pas dans la langue châtiée, bien entendu, mais dans la langue familière, informelle ? Tout comme on entend, il me semble, i' ferme la porte.


----------



## Swatters

Terio said:


> Vraiment ? Ne trouve-t-on pas, France, des prononciations comme : i' ouvre (prononcé juvr) pour il ouvre. Pas dans la langue châtiée, bien entendu, mais dans la langue familière, informelle ? Tout comme on entend, il me semble, i' ferme la porte.



Pas à ma connaissance, et les ouvrages de linguistique considèrent généralement l'élision du /l/ entre deux voyelles dans les morphèmes faibles (il, sur la/les, dans la/les, etc) comme une innovation canadienne, mais c'est peut-être dû à un manque de documentation. 

La perte du /l/ de "il" devant consonne est universelle par contre (ce sont deux phénomènes différents).



jekoh said:


> La prononciation de "y" en /j/ est tout à fait habituelle, il n'est pas utile de la signaler. Comme dit au message #38, on écrit _Y a-t-il_... sans apostrophe et la prononciation la plus courante est bien /ja/.



Oh les orthographes comme "y'a" ou "ya" sont probablement juste le produit d'une intuition que le pronom a un statut spécial dans y avoir par rapport à ses autres usages. Je remarquais simplement qu'elles sont utiles pour représenter le comportement anormal de y avoir dans mon propre système phonologique, qui rejette totalement la transformation d'/i/ en /j/ si la voyelle qui suit ne fait pas partie du même morphème (je dis "y a-t-il" en 3 syllabes)


----------

